# Would there be market for something like this?



## chrissyp (Jul 3, 2017)

So I had an idea for a combat sport...similar to enshin and muay thai having a baby... this video, is off a muay thai organization in Thailand, wear they fight wearing MMA gloves...its Regular Muay Thai rules besides this.

Now my idea sport would be a similar to this, except with fighters wearing a gi, or at least a jacket, and would allowed for the gi grappling you see in Enshin, and would also allow Karate style sweeps, which are illegal in muay thai.

If a fighter is Knocked down, there is no grappling, but fighters will follow up a technique to  fallen fighter, as you would see in shotokan tournaments or Enshin tournaments. No Actual strikes will be allowed to fallen fighter and there will be no ground grappling or submissions.

So another way of wording this, its enshin karate with head shots.

Some of you will say "just do Muay Thai", and my argument here is the gloves. boxing style gloves change the range and style of defense, and I wanted to create a full contact karate sport, were karate techniques can be used for defense instead of relying on the gloves.

So this is my idea, idk if this would even be allowed in my country, nor do I have the knoweldge of starting a promotion to do such a thing...but if I could I would! thoughts and feedback is appreciated.

here's the video I was talking about


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 3, 2017)

Doubt it. Muay Thai and kickboxing isn't even that big a market these days, kickboxing you've got glory k1 and bellator kickboxing they're the biggest promotions for kickboxing right now as for Muay Thai as for your idea I don't like it I just don't see the point you knock someone down and you punch them once  big deal. If you want something new it needs to offer something different I don't see that idea exciting many people.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 3, 2017)

if this was 1985 it might work but since people all over the globe are used to MMA there is really no point. If you were just doing this for your own school or organization you can use any rules you like provided your insurance is ok it.

it also sounds a lot like the full contact Uechi ryu tourneys that they used to have.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## chrissyp (Jul 3, 2017)

I didn't mean market as in for spectators, as in, do you see fighters themselves interested in such rules? This would be the closet thing to a stand up, no rules fight as you'd get


----------

